# Mercier Kilo Tt Track Bike



## TrailNut

MERCIER KILO TT TRACK BIKE 
http://www.cyclesmercier.com/specialty.html

has eyelets on fork, for fenders...i like that
MERCIER KILO TT...what's its BB Drop? does BB Drop matter much with a 269mm BB clearence?
Anyone has opnions on MERCIER KILO TT track bike?


----------



## Mattman

*Mercier experiance*

I have had two Mercier Kilo TTs, virtually identical bought from the same woman on ebay . I have one now that I ride on short lunch rides, I like it. I had another one that I rode for awhile and then sold to a guy for more than I had paid for it. I went about 8 months and then felt I needed another. Each of my bikes had some modifications to suit me brakes, bars, stem, and pedals. These bikes are a great value. I don't ride that many miles on mine but, the guy I sold my first one to has put a ton of miles on it and had no problems. 

I'm currently looking for a nice old Italian frame that I may move most of the parts over to, not that there is anything wrong with the Mercier, it just does not have the soul of a fine old Italian ride. The firt pic is my first Kilo TT the second is the current one. The diferent modifications I made are easy to spot, I really like the current one better with the single stealthy brake it just looks more clean. The difference between the 2005 and 2006 frames is slight but you can find it if you look close.


----------



## commutedontpollute

im not sure if i want to grab one of these bikes or a motebecane messenger. the messenger has the sexy orange, saving me the pain of painting anything a cooler color. bikes direct dot com has them both very cheap ready to ride, so its not a value question. i commute about 100 miles a week


----------



## Christine

I'm in love with mine, nearly 300 miles on it so far. Will be adding flat handlebars and a brake this week, to prepare for the upcoming century ride next weekend. 

So far just put on new Panaracer messenger tires since I commute to work/around town on it. Was concerned about the sturdiness of the components in this price range, but the owner of our LBS looked at the specs yesterday and he saw nothing wrong with them. I'm crazy about it.


----------



## roadfix

Christine said:


> Will be adding flat handlebars and a brake this week, to prepare for the upcoming century ride next weekend.


Make certain you're comfortable with your new bar set up before attempting your century. I find either bullhorns or drops with brake hoods are the only way to go on long distance rides. Moustache bars are great for climbing but can be uncomfortable on long rides.


----------



## Christine

Oh my, didn't think about that. Although, since I ride flat bars on the other bikes, figured there was nothing "new." 

Hope it's not as bad as wearing new sneakers the day of a marathon!!


----------



## dptodd

Just got one of these yesterday, it was a cool green color. i'm acutally changing most of the components for personal preference and color schemes. i'll be putting anodized black classic track bars on it with a sturdier stem and velocity deep dish wheels. if anyone wants pics, just let me know!


----------



## asterisk

We don't but I bet if you send them to Bikesdirect they'll just love 'em.


----------



## Alx

asterisk said:


> We don't but I bet if you send them to Bikesdirect they'll just love 'em.


Speak for yourself, I for one would like to see what that green color Mercier looks like since BD can't even take a picture of the actual product they're selling.


----------



## tainted

dptodd said:


> Just got one of these yesterday, it was a cool green color. i'm acutally changing most of the components for personal preference and color schemes. i'll be putting anodized black classic track bars on it with a sturdier stem and velocity deep dish wheels. if anyone wants pics, just let me know!


lets see em with them deep v's!


----------



## moab63

*Ha I thought that I was the only one*



Alx said:


> Speak for yourself, I for one would like to see what that green color Mercier looks like since BD can't even take a picture of the actual product they're selling.


that liked that ugly green color. They show a small swatch of it on the website, I will still get next year. That way I can match my son's orange messenger.


----------



## Stu Pitt

*Mercier kilo tt*

I just bought a green Mercier Kilo TT (6ocm frame) online and was wondering how much foot/front wheel overlap there is.From a couple of pictures I looked at iit looks like there is quite a bit. Is it hard to get used to not having your feet rub the front wheel when you turn?


----------



## Christine

Mine's a 50cm and yeah, I have to time my turns a little. But since it's technically a track bike, lots of turning isn't necessary. It's only noticeable when I'm making the sharp turn out of my alleyway onto the sidewalk, but that's 90 degrees.


----------



## rootfreak

Does the Kilo TT have a flip-flop hub?


----------



## bikesdirect

rootfreak said:


> Does the Kilo TT have a flip-flop hub?


YES

thanks
mike


----------



## Wildberry72

*Mercier Kilo TT*

I bought a Mercier TT 60 mm from BD and it came in mail a few days ago. I was very skeptical about mail ordering a bike but it arrived unscathed and I had it together in a matter of minutes and it was ready to ride. 
The bike feels solid and looks pretty good for the price. The stem is too long for me so I'll need a shorter one otherwise the fit is good. I've put about 15 miles on the bike and I'm liking it so far. Time and miles will tell if the frame and components hold up. So far I would recommend the bike as an economical entry into the world of fixed gear bikes. I'll repost 500 miles from now.


----------



## amrndn

I just got a Mercier Kilo TT from BD on Friday and it seems good to me. But what I'm wondering is what is going on with the "no affiliation to French Bicycle Manufacturer Mercier"? Is the BD bike a crappy knockoff or is it a good quality?

Just some questions and confusions that I need clarified. I know it was manufactured in Taiwan so I am sort of unsure.


----------



## Snakebitten

The simplicity of this bikes setup is utterly beautiful to me. I cant stop looking at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## amrndn

Do you own one? I just got a green one and I looked around for some comments and did some research but I need some clarification.


----------



## DIRT BOY

amrndn said:


> I just got a Mercier Kilo TT from BD on Friday and it seems good to me. But what I'm wondering is what is going on with the "no affiliation to French Bicycle Manufacturer Mercier"? Is the BD bike a crappy knockoff or is it a good quality?
> 
> Just some questions and confusions that I need clarified. I know it was manufactured in Taiwan so I am sort of unsure.


Knock off and decent quality from what I hear.


----------



## bwana

None of the BD brands have any affiliation with the original brands, they just paid for use of the names. But they seem to be decent values.


----------



## Snakebitten

amrndn said:


> Do you own one? I just got a green one and I looked around for some comments and did some research but I need some clarification.


Dont know if you are specifically asking me if I own a Kilo TT but in anycase, no I dont. I do own a BD bike and as was said they have no affiliation with the original Moto/Mercier brands. I could care less about the name but some do. Names dont always matter, only how the bike fits and performs. Im pretty sure your bike will be a blast.


----------



## PollyP

Me too! whats with not showing the colours properly. Anyone know what the grape colour looks like as well?


----------



## imtravelsize

it says on the bikesdirect site that the seatpost is 25cm, i am looking at a kilo tt, but i really want to switch over to a ibeam seat and post from sdg and was wondering if a 25.4 would fit... 

Help!?!


----------



## DIRT BOY

imtravelsize said:


> it says on the bikesdirect site that the seatpost is 25cm, i am looking at a kilo tt, but i really want to switch over to a ibeam seat and post from sdg and was wondering if a 25.4 would fit...
> 
> Help!?!


No, the seatpost size is 26.8


----------



## Mattman

*Why upgrade*



imtravelsize said:


> it says on the bikesdirect site that the seatpost is 25cm, i am looking at a kilo tt, but i really want to switch over to a ibeam seat and post from sdg and was wondering if a 25.4 would fit...
> 
> Help!?!


Maybe I'm mistaken but aren't the I beam post and seat combos pretty pricey? The Kilo TT is a decent bike, great for the price really. I've owned two. I would not spend much upgrading the bike though, you'd be better off just spending more on a better bike to start with.


----------



## lonesomesteve

*Bought myself a used one*

I picked up a used Mercier Kilo TT on eBay a few weeks ago. We've been snowed in here in Seattle for the past couple weeks so I didn't have a chance to ride it until just a couple days ago. My first ride was about 60 miles on damp, cold and sometimes slushy roads. Someone in another thread mentioned that they don't like these bikes for long rides. I haven't done a real long ride on it yet, but that first ride was very comfortable. I could definitely do a century on this bike.

Mine was built up by the previous owner with a combination of parts he had lying around and some new stuff. It has Weinmann DP 18 wheels, Ultegra cranks, FSA handle bars, Easton stem, Tektro brakes/levers. Gearing is currently 44/16 fixed gear. I added a San Marco Regal saddle I had and zip tied on the water bottle cage. Actually I can't think of anything that I don't like about the frame and the build other than the lack of bosses for the water bottle cage. (I know, track bikes aren't supposed to carry water bottles. But then it _does_ have eyelets for fenders and rack bosses on the seat stays. You don't see lot's of track bikes with fenders or racks now, do you? I'd gladly trade the rack bosses or fender eyelets for water bottle cage bosses. Anyway, I consider that to be a minor issue as long as there are zip ties in the world.)


----------



## Rocket-Sauce

Are the decals clear coated on? Or are they relatively easy to remove?


----------



## lonesomesteve

Rocket-Sauce said:


> Are the decals clear coated on? Or are they relatively easy to remove?


I'm pretty sure they have clear coat over the decals (I'm at work and my bike is at home so I don't know for certain). However, you can get an unbranded frame from Bike Island that beats the heck out of pealing decals off.

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1084


----------



## rkantor

*Pro or no Pro*

from BD... is it worth it to drop another 140 and get the pro tt or stick to the original?

PRO Upgrades from the regular Kilo TT:

Pro-grade Forged Aluminum Sugino Track crankset (130 BCD)
Custom Alex SUB 30mm V-Aero section wheelset - Wheelset alone is worth $350 to $400
Precision Sealed Bearing Hi-flange Hubs
Tektro RL570 cross top lever + R350 front brake - Valued at $40
Custom paint colors
KMC Gold edition chain
Fast rolling Kenda Koncept Lite Kevlar bead tires

plus it looks much nicer


----------



## DIRT BOY

rkantor said:


> from BD... is it worth it to drop another 140 and get the pro tt or stick to the original?
> 
> PRO Upgrades from the regular Kilo TT:
> 
> Pro-grade Forged Aluminum Sugino Track crankset (130 BCD)
> Custom Alex SUB 30mm V-Aero section wheelset - Wheelset alone is worth $350 to $400
> Precision Sealed Bearing Hi-flange Hubs
> Tektro RL570 cross top lever + R350 front brake - Valued at $40
> Custom paint colors
> KMC Gold edition chain
> Fast rolling Kenda Koncept Lite Kevlar bead tires
> 
> plus it looks much nicer


If you never want to bother upgrading on your own and happy with those components, then yes.


----------



## rkantor

but are the upgrades worth the price? i cant find the wheel set online anywhere to get an accurate total price estimate.


----------



## DIRT BOY

rkantor said:


> but are the upgrades worth the price? i cant find the wheel set online anywhere to get an accurate total price estimate.


Yes. It might be hard to upgrade after for a lower price. Especially for a newbie.


----------



## Alx

I think its worth it. Even if you don't like the wheels just take them off as soon as the bike arrives and sell them on Cl for a profit to fund whatever you want. I personally like the wheels, very strong and they haven't failed me yet just remember to true them before you ride them and you'll be fine.


----------



## jqnyc

I have a few bikes but decided to add another build as I had extra parts. I originally got the $199 grape soda Kilo from Bike Island but decided the color wasn't right for me, (sold it on CL for $180) but was impressed with the quality of the frame and fork. Bike Island came along with the Stripper frame (a Kilo TT with custom colors) in Blue Sparkle. Built it up with Miche crank, CK headset, Thompson seatpost and stem. Im riding it with Mavic OPs laced to a Grand comp front and the new Torpedo hub in the back. So its a pretty delux Kilo TT. 

I have a few miles on it and so far so good. Very predictable, no non-sense steel frame of very good quality. I ride city streets and with gator rubber I make good time. I dont know why but I am mostly comfortable on these type frames (Pista, Kilo, Bare knuckle) and can spead hours in the cockpit on these frames.


----------



## Ian romprey

*???*

Anyone Know the weight of this bike? 47cm?


----------



## bikewalways

I just got the all chrome version and put it together this weekend. It's a blast to ride and is stunning. I only wish the brakes were chrome instead of black (will fix that later) and instead of rack mounts it had provisions for a water bottle but hey... so far it's love and half the price of (or less ) then all those new fixies and single speeds. If your on the fence get off and buy one, I don't think there is a better value out there.


----------



## bikewalways

I'd like to swap out the plastic toe clips that come with the Kilo but keep the pedals anyone have suggestions for good steel ones that will fit those pedals?


----------



## bikesdirect

bikewalways said:


> I'd like to swap out the plastic toe clips that come with the Kilo but keep the pedals anyone have suggestions for good steel ones that will fit those pedals?



These are $20 delivered with leather straps
http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1741


----------



## bikewalways

I have the chrome version and it's beautiful and fun to ride. I will be changing the steam and saddle. I've already changed out the black brakes for chrome ones to keep it all chrome. You can't beat it for the price even with the the upgrades.


----------

